
Clicking “Check for updates” on Windows 10 accepts a beta update - ivank
https://www.howtogeek.com/398226/now-windows-10-has-c-b-and-d-updates.-what-is-microsoft-smoking/
======
s_luis
I'm torn with this. At the same time seems sneaky and reasonable...

